# What a bit of hard work can do



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

As mentioned in the intro section, this year I did my first comp.

Prep was very tough but worth every minute and a big thanks goes to Pscarb for it

I went from this;










A 17 and half stone blob

Into this 13 and half stone bb'er;


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

That's quite the transformation, a good one too!

Your face completely changed shape too! I bet a few people that hadn't seen ya for a while must been like, Rack stop faffing about lol!


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks splinter

It started as a bet tbh mate. Someone said I'd never do it, and I didn't have what it takes. me having a stupid amount of pride had to prove them wrong. I did it, made them eat humble pie and now won't be seeing them again. It felt amazing to do it and have got the competing bug big time now.

Still working with Paul, so plan is to keep me in good shape for my hol at the end of next month, have a total week of rest then start building some mass when I get back.

Put 10lb on since last week but still in decent shape.

weight here 14st 3lb


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Well done mate...looking awesome. How long did it take from the first picture at the top...to where you are now or at the event?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Awesome. How much weight did you lose from the start of the diet to walking onstage?


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

@bhoy-wonder. First pic was at the end of week 1 of the prep, show day was end of week 16, so 15 weeks difference between them. The post show pics were took friday so that's dead on 16 weeks from the first pic.

@extreme, cheers, I lost 4st, went from 17 and half stone to 13 and half stone on show day.

2nd lot of pics I'm 14st 3lb. Got to keep the rebound really steady as I just bloat when carbs are put in. I want to keep progress at a constant which is why I'm sticking with Paul.


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Rack......well done mate....excellent work. So how many times a week where you at the gym and what was your routine like...im guessing a fair bit of cardio was involved?

Im the opposite end i need to go up in weight but im, trying to lose fat round by chest and stomach areas at the same time. The transformation in your abs is excellent


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I was doing 2 hours of cardio everyday, 1 hour on waking and 1 hour last thing at night.

Weights were, mon-fri keepin the sessions intense as possible as I was on a very very low carb diet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John lost 4 stone in 16 weeks he gave 110% every day and did everything i asked of him and the end results speak volumes to his commitment....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Awsome change! What was your training routine like? Can you just name the weight training days / when you did cardio?

~Thanks


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Again massive thanks to you Paul, can't wait to see what we bring on the stage next year.

@Mattious, cardio was 60mins at 5.15am and 60mins about 7.30pm everyday come hell or high water.

Weights were at 12.30pm weekdays;

Mon - chest and abs

Tue - Back, traps, claves

Wed - Arms

Thurs - Delts, abs

Fri - Legs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you not work then bud if you was doing that much? I need to up my cardio but im thinking maybe 40min bike ride on a Tuesday/Thursday  I Have weight training monday/wednesday/friday


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I work a regular day job, 8am til 430pm mon-fri. I used to do cardio, prep my food for the day, do weights at lunch time, back to work for the afternoon, then cardio again at night.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahhh fair enough. Ide like to do cardio each morning to get it out of the way but I have to travel to college by bus and the bus goes at 8am so ide have to be up at 6 for cardio :/


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I know what you mean, I had to get up at 5am so I could get mine done before work


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im 19 stone and have been weight training for 3years but the first 2 were at a crappy school gym. I may just do a 8mile bike ride Tuesday/Thursday nights as this should be enough to see results a my weight


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I just did walking my dog for my cardio, can keep it at a constant rate then and with it being a weight baring exercise you'll get more benefit. I had to switch to a stationary bike for a week as I got really bad blisters and my results that week weren't the best. Seriosuly mate, give walking a try for a week or 2 and see how it goes.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Training 3 times a day 5 days a week... thats 15 sessions. Bloody norah mate thats some serious dedication right there (for which I give much props for).

And with scarb lurking in the shadows im not surprised you got such results


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Had to be done Splinter, I even stopped going out at weekends as getting up at 5.15am on a sat and sun morning for cardio after getting in at 3am wasn't the best idea 

19 training sessions per week, 6 meals per day and in 16 weeks I didn't miss one of either.

Paul can be terrifying! I remember once getting weighed on a friday morning instead of a saturday, it never happened again!!!!!!

I had a big point to prove and with his help it got done.

At next year's NABBA NE I won't be satisfied unless I walk off with a trophy


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazing dedication there John, well done. :clap2:

This thread should be a great motivation tool to alot of people. With total commitment and dedication (and Paul breathing down your neck - lol) it can be done.

GL for bagging that trophy.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

19 sessions per week... just wow! Overtraining in some peoples books, but then again the evidence speaks for itself! And not going out on weekends, for me thats not something I would sacrifice so props again.

I need to push myself to do cardio in the mornings as well, really wanna push some of the stubborn fat, and no doubt thats the way to go about it!

Was it a totally natural transformation?


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks mikee, all it takes really is hard work and some dedication. I struggled for years blaming it on my genes and "I've tried everything!" I could get lean to a certain point then would just give in. You really just have to stick at it.

Splinter, my cardio was low intensity and if I got tired along the way I had some help from my dog draggin me the last few mins lol.

I went out nearly every week but when it got closer to crunsh time I just stopped it. I had my first night out on the booze last week after the show since new years eve.

When people say to me that they really want to change and lose weight I always ask them the same question that I got asked "How bad do you want it?"

I proved how bad I wanted it, the only way you will get rid of the stubborn fat mate, is to get up an hour earlier and get it done. Trust me after the first 2 weeks it becomes second nature, and I enjoy it now. If I try and have a lay in I get a 4st pitbull jumping on me so it's easier to get up 

No mate it wasn't natural, there was AAS support but I won't really go into it on an open forum, sorry about that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

massive respec for the 5.15 AM!!!! get ups.

bet the dog loved it and looks well on it too 

hopefully this will reiterate that walking works!

the amount of cardio and frequency of workouts looks suicidal, especially on top of a full time job, dunno how you did it(lol splinter)AND low carbs.

but ya did 8)

lol HT NO!


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I had to make the dog walk behind me, the thing has ripped glutes!!!

I'll admit, I was half dead for nearly 4 months but it had to be done. Low carbs doesn't cover it mate hahaha If I didn't have veg I really would've been on my a55


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> the thing has ripped glutes!!!


lmao

how tall you then dude?

n how long had you been training?

are you at underground muscle too?


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I'm 5ft 9in, trained a few years but only as a rec trainer, did a bit of MMA too. Always just got in shape for my holidays then just sacked cardio off and ate ok-ish. Last year just ate like no tomorrow and turned into the starting pic.

Yeah I'm in UGM, I recognised you from there


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

damn same height as me and a stone and half up on me..and leaned out 

yeah ive been awol from ugm for ages now,been meaning to checkout TIO`s progress for a while,i noticed he started growing when he finally hit the gear


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Trust me mate, I need to be a lot bigger. But it's work in progress. I have a base to start from now and really need to keep my head down and get some real mass put on. I want to be able to stand with the big dogs in class 2 in a few years so got a long and very tough road ahead of me but with Paul's guidence and me working my a55 off like before I'm sure it can be done

I think TIO's all about conditioning now mate, check his jounal as he's just posted some new pics


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we needed to do the cardio and weights sessions with such a restrictive diet to get John into show condition many fail as they use the excuse of

"thats to hard"

"my mate said that i would be overtraining and i don't want to lose muscle"

at the end of the day you get out what you put in John put everything into the prep and received the results now he has a base to start building muscle.....


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

And I'll put just as much into getting bigger mate


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Was about to say if that was natural in that time, whats your secret 

None the less, level of fat you dropped and the definition you gained is quite remarkable... bit like those before and after ads you see on websites (living proof).

You say you were on a low carb diet, numbers?? Type of carbs?

What was your protein intake like? Frequency of meals?

N I agree with cal on the walking, I love to walk... if I got my ipod im sorted!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

being natural had nothing to do with it as John did not use that many stims natural or not it can be done....


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

I won't give out a lot of diet info mate as I think it's a bit disrepectful to Paul.

Numbers were round about 300g pro, highish fats, carbs about 30g

Some days I was only allowed protein and veg days so had no fats to even use for energy.

The diet was very very hard but it just had to be done. There was no point me moaning about it as that would've used up energy haha

I just did what was asked of me.

And as above, I wasn't natural but didn't use as much AAS/PED's as some would think. I've used a lot more previously and not got anywhere near the same results. It purely is all down to diet and the work you put in.

And the Extreme Protein I used


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

30 grams a day... that is rather low indeed.

300g of protein is the magic number for cutting.

Good work all round.


----------



## JAtherton93 (May 27, 2010)

I personally find all this super body building with the body painting quite disturbing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

really then i think your on the wrong forum if you find bodybuilding disturbing


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Rack i must say thats an amazing transformation 

Very inspirational to see what u can achieve by mindset and giving up somethings to get ur goal.

Keep it up m8 and im sure ul get what u put in :nod:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you know my thoughts buddy awsome transformation


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

@JAtherton, thanks for the comment mate. As for you finding it disturbing, that's why you'll not be getting up there on stage then.

@Offshore, thanks mate. Took a lot of hardwork but worth every second of it and can't wait to prep again for next year's show.

@Fat Boy, again, much appreciated buddy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any specific plans for next 6 months then other than general mass gains?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

JAtherton93 said:


> I personally find all this super body building with the body painting quite disturbing


I have found just the site for you here fella:-

www.flowerarranginginapinkleotard.com. :nod:


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd pop this up to prove I'm still working hard and doing what I'm told

Took this yesterday, I'm 9 days away from my Ibiza holiday and holding condition well. GOOD TIMES


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

That is AWESOME, Id love to be able to do that, 16 weeks thats quick


----------



## Liggy1990 (Jul 17, 2010)

wow big change i was expecting you to say its took you at least 22 weeks for the change im 6ft-4 11st6 and iv still got a belly like on your 1st picture what did you eat instead of food what contains carbs i dont realy like much food and i hate veg


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

haven't read all the thread but them pictures speak volumes well done

my struggle personally is putting weight on always has been

keep up the good work


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

JAtherton93 said:


> I personally find all this super body building with the body painting quite disturbing


Why are you on this site?


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

i have not seen before and after photos like that since barry bethell lost 3 stone and 3 lb on the slim fast plan. lol. inspiring stuff indeed.


----------

